# NBA News Zach Randolph Arrested on Marijuana Charge



## AsiaMan (Sep 29, 2017)

According to the new Sacramento Kings forward Zach Randolph stated that he was "wrongfully arrested" on the month of August 9, 2017 at the Los Angeles accused in possession of marijuana in which said intent to sell from the police record. He was charged with resisting arrest that must be a felony charge, misdemeanor drug courier and providing a 150 hours of community service.

"I'm not speaking a lot about it, but I felt that I was wrongfully arrested. Things that was put out there wasn't true. But I don't want to be a distraction to my team, my organization, so I'm just going to move forward and play basketball." Randolph stated to the reporters.


----------



## Lanksted (Sep 29, 2017)

So sad...


----------



## Izzy777 (Jun 17, 2020)

It is a very unpleasant situation.


----------



## Ann11 (Jun 17, 2020)

OMG, I'm so sorry..


----------



## Claus (Sep 16, 2020)

Sorry for him, he went in the wrong direction...


----------



## FionaJ55 (Nov 17, 2020)

his comment actually confirms that he was wrongfully arrested and he is not the one to blame of such things


----------



## OliverWilkins (Nov 27, 2020)

It is arguable, I'd say, however, to be honest, his decision to play basketball and get over this situation was pretty wise


----------



## FionaJ55 (Nov 27, 2020)

I realize now how miserable he was feeling. It's truthfully awful feeling. Had he used red borneo kratom, he wouldn't have got in trouble  because this thing is much healthier and has fewer side effects. By the way, my father used to say that the sportsmen are the one who tend to smoke, drink and have all those bad habits because they're the ones who have strong health and they have this ability to easily recover. Speaking of kratom, I personally used it when I had my hand broken, I felt so much pain that I wasn't able to bear it all until we got in the hospital. Kratom helped me to relax and feel better.


----------

